# High speed ferry for Caribbean islands link.?



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the Barbados Advocate - 

_A high-speed ferry service running along the chain of islands is just what Caribbean integration should be about.
The ferries will be capable of moving large numbers of Caribbean people and products at reasonable rates up and down the chain of islands.

At a press conference yesterday, Peoples Empowerment Party's (PEP) Interim Chairperson, David Comissiong, said the ferries range from 39 metres long, travel at a speed of 38 knots, carry about 275 passengers to larger ferries of 87 metres in length, which can carry over 800 passengers, 243 cars and travel at a speed of 43 knots. 

Comissiong said he visualised a system of high-speed ferries that can go from Guyana in the south up the chain of islands to Bahamas and onto the major cities of United States like Miami, where there is a large Caribbean population.

Noting that the idea was being pursued since 2003 by the Clement Payne Movement, Comissiong said that for the PEP, Caribbean integration must be about the physical development of all the Caribbean countries.

The PEP's basic position, he noted, is that the regional governments should be leading the way into establishing a transportation system for the islands in the form of high-speed ferries. "The Caribbean governments should not be waiting for any foreign investor to come to the Caribbean to say that they are going to set up this system which is going to be owned and controlled by them," Comissiong said. He added, "We are saying no. If we are serious about Caribbean integration and developing this Caribbean nation, then this is one of the fundamental things that must be put in place." 

Comissiong said the PEP is willing to make its research available to the governments and he revealed that the high-speed ferry is not as expensive as some persons would have believed. He indicated that a small and more sophisticated ferry can cost as little as US$6 million.

He reiterated the need to develop a system of transportation that can move people and goods rapidly and cheaply._ 

Rushie


----------



## Gerry Whitehead (Sep 13, 2006)

*Caribbean Ferries*

Hello Rushie. I spotted your ferry for Caribbean Islands Link & was really interested in as much that in Jan 08 I am planning a holiday from Antigua to
Dominica to St Lucia & then down to Grenada & finally a week to 10 days in Barbados & Fly home.Ive
found a French Run Ferry Company possibly for the 1st leg of the voyage but the remainder needs researching so anything you can tell me about this ferry service would be much appreciated.
Thank you Gerry Whitehead


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

It's been tried several times to my knowledge. None have lasted very long. Without massive government subsidies they could not survive and none of the Islands have that sort of money to burn.
Simply put, the problems are:
Rough weather between islands and a hard beat to windward to reach Barbados. Passengers are not happy campers.
Islanders not good sailors, either as passengers or crew.
Islanders don't have the disposable income, those that do, go shopping on the French islands, come back with everything from washing machines to used cars as carry on baggage.
Minimal inter-island freight (of a legitimate nature).
Island tourists usually on one week vacations, you don't get bored with your island of choice until the second week.
Most island tourists on an "all inclusive" package, hard to get them out of the hotel for a meal, let alone for a full day that will cost extra.
Americans spend the most on vacation but the majority who are Caribbean bound don't go south of the US Virgin Islands, therefore low passenger occupancy levels.
Customs and Immigration on each island a law unto themselves, doesn't matter what you negotiate with government for radid clearance, it isn't going to happen, therefore domino effect on schedules.
Same applies to import of provisions and spare parts.
If you arrive in the French islands during the two hour lunch break, your passenges can just rot aboard as far as the bureacrats are concerned.
Every island ground tour operator will promise to fill your ship. After the comp. trips for all the family and free booze, nothing happens.
Insurance void during hurricane season.

Been there, done that and the Wicked Witch of the North (oops, ex-wife) took my T-shirt. 

Best go by plane, LIAT (Leave Island Any Time), some times their planes actually go on the scheduled day but never at the appointed hour.

Everytime I leave the Caribbean, I say never again, don't know why I keep going back, must be something to do with the rum!


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Gerry,

Will look into it for you.

I know that there is a private ferry that does runds between certain islands....but it costs megabucks.!

Leave it with me and I'll see what I can come up with for you.!

Rushie


----------

